# Are you a hard a** or a softy



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you ever made an inspection and every thing was perfect? What world do you live in?

I get writers cramp, sometimes two to three pages of corrections. Sometimes I think I'am the project manager. Then theres the dealings with the public, they need it spelled out for them, a little hand holding, paper works never right. Then a plumber starts a sewer replacement without a permit and the trench is dug, pipe installed, calls you and sez it's an emergency and needs you to inspect because rains in the forecast. Which inspector hat do you ware?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

Welcome. Deal with this daily.


----------



## Mule (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I don't believe there has ever been a perfect inspection. You can find something wrong with every insatllation, if you want too! Trouble is.......we don't have the time!

As jp said....deal with it every day! Some days not as bad as others!


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

It's part of the job, the part I like best is helping people meet the code and in turn I learn along the way.

Rick


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I tend to be a little softer on the homeowner trying to do his own work. But I find I have no patience for the inept contractor. Sometimes I end up wearing both hats during the same inspection. ( I have been accused of being bipolar)


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

For contractors, I am not shy to tell them that our inspectors are not going to create their punchlist... If they have a multitude of items that need correction, I'll cancel the inspection and tell then to call it in again when they are actually ready for an inspection.

For homeowners, I encourage inspectors to be just the opposite - help them succeed on the project that may be their only attempt at home improvement in their lifetime!

same goes for plan review - The plan reviewer is NOT responsible for reviewing in the quality, merely confirming compliance (except for homeowners!)


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

VP I do the same. The biggest thing the contractors can't get over is "We are not here to provide design services for you." Just had one of those yesterday.


----------



## code2driver (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

If you're lucky enough to work with one builder enough, and he/she is smart, you _can_ get problem-free inspections, but I agree, it's rare, and frustrating when they play dumb and ask, "what do you want?"  Almost always say something to the effect of, "I want a code-compliant building," and put it back in their court.

I do have several contractors I deal with regularly who will anticipate problems and call before "They want to move in today" rears its ugly head.  Those guys I will consult with and provide guidance and "suggestions" ("what I would do, if I were a designer, is ...") and that usually leads to relatively problem-free inspections.

Plus I have a good relationship with the building and trades inspectors I work with, and often they will spot issues before my inspection, allowing issues to be dealt with in a timely manner.

Good job with the board so far, guys.  Looks like almost everyone who posted a lot on ICC is here.


----------



## JBI (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

One of the more experienced Code Officials that 'mentored' me when I first started had an office policy for plan review; If he got to three corrections, the review stopped and the comments were sent to the DP. Upon receipt of revised plans, same process.  

The problem he'd had that led to this was the same DPs CONSISTENTLY used his review to refine their plans. That is, used him as their offices' 'plan checker' (instead of reviewing the draftsmens' work prior to submitting). After a few trips back and forth they figured out what he was doing and the quality of submitted plans dramatically improved.   

One question I get frequently from DPs is 'what do you want on the plans?'.  :?:

My usual response is along the lines of 'sufficient detail to verify code compliance.'   

Often followed by the explanation that 'everybody wants something different'.  :roll:

Actually, ALL Code Officials want complete plans. I have suggested to some DPs that they just provide all the required information regardless of what the individual CO 'wants' (or rather what the DP THINKS he wants!). If Town A Code Official always asks for a DWV isometric and Town B Code Official always asks for a lighting diagram, just include BOTH on EVERY submittal. (Even the CO in Town C will want the info!)  

I love it when I ask for a DWV isometric and the DP points out the General Notes, Plumbing where it says all plumbing shall be installed in accordance with the Code. I have more than once suggested that they not even bother to draw plans, just send us a letter stating that 'all construction shall comply with the Code'. For some reason most DPs find that suggestion insulting...  :shock:

Every once in a while they realize my point - that their shoddy submittal is insulting to me!   

I agree with the posts above, MOST of the time homeowners get 'kid gloves'. Contractors and DPs get treated fairly. Treat me like a person and I'll reciprocate. Treat me like sh*t, expect the same in return. I have tried to explain a new rpoduct product to a guy who's "been doin this for thirty years!", and gotten attitude in return. I have no use for people who are unwilling to learn or be reasonable.

I have also explained a new requirement or a code change to other experienced contractors and had them thank me.

One thing that was hammered into me/us by our instructors is the fact that we must educate the public. What good is having the information if you're not going to share it? Some people handle it well, others don't.


----------



## brat (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I believe one of the qualities of a good code official is the ability to "shift gears".  We may have a beligerant contractor who is never going to try to do the right thing that we go nose to nose with, and then your next customer is a homeowner builder you spend fifteen minutes patiently explaining  how to read the span tables for their deck beams and joists, and where to look for correct connectors in the hardware catalog.  We don't do it for them; we show them how to do it for themselves.

"Everyone gets treated the same; it's just that some get treated more the same than others".


----------



## fatboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

Contractors? If I start an inspection and I get 3-4 things before even getting out of the garage? Failed, complete all trades prior to calling for a reinspection..... homewowners? well they get a little slack.

And yes, you can train SOME contractors.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I am a "B" person Brat, I work along the lines of Brat.

when you deal with a person time after time and you have problems each time, they may get a little closer , longer inspection.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I had a perfect inspection once! :roll:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

Everyone, thank you for your insight, I have another question to add.

How do you handle design build?


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I make sure each of the subs submit their plans for review before getting too far along and communicate with all other inspection officials exactly where I'm at in the mess.  Personally, I don't like DB due to babysitting potentials.


----------



## jim baird (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Are you a hard a** or a softy

I much prefer the feckless homeowner to the sneering contractor, especially the one who tries to make your citation of his sloppy work a "problem" that you as an individual have.

Then he wants you to spell out for him just how he should proceed to fix things.

Spec housing builders are the worst.


----------

